# Team America



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2007)

Anybody have this dvd? I just picked it up for under 10 bucks.  It's hilarious. I've always liked Trey Parker and Matt Stone too. Funny shit! 







America! Fuck yeah!


----------



## DrSmaggs (Oct 31, 2007)

The Asylum jams that song all the time


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


> The Asylum jams that song all the time



i think i require audio proof of this


----------



## Lee (Oct 31, 2007)

"Surprise Cockbags!!!!"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 31, 2007)

I love this film!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


> The Asylum jams that song all the time



 Nice! I gotta hear that.


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2007)

oh! dirka dirka dirka...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2007)

Dirka Dirka, Allah Jihad.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 31, 2007)

i put a jihad on them, and now i'm gonna put a jihad on you too, you killed my goat!


----------



## audibleE (Oct 31, 2007)

You've got balls... I like balls.

MySpace.com - Kim Jong Il - 65 - Male - Pyongyang - www.myspace.com/kimjong_il


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

Man, I love that movie. Seen it way too many times (same goes for South Park Movie and Baseketball). Love it


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 31, 2007)

pretty funny flick

check out Orgasmo if you haven't seen that one


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

7slinger said:


> pretty funny flick
> 
> check out Orgasmo if you haven't seen that one



Jeez, how'd I forget that one  That too. 

They need to make Orgasmo 2


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 31, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Jeez, how'd I forget that one  That too.
> 
> They need to make Orgasmo 2



"Cut!...Stunt cock"


----------



## audibleE (Oct 31, 2007)

"A flying limousine? Now I have seen everything."

"Ever see a man eat his own head?"

"No..."

"Well then you haven't seen everything."


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 31, 2007)

audibleE said:


> "A flying limousine? Now I have seen everything."
> 
> "Ever see a man eat his own head?"
> 
> ...


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

7slinger said:


> "Cut!...Stunt cock"








"I don't want to sound like a queer or nothing, but I'd kinda like to make love to you tonight"

Dave the Lighting Guy: Everybody say, "Geddy Lee!" 
Joe Young: Who's Geddy Lee? 
Dave the Lighting Guy: Geddy Lee, best bass player EVER, come on! 
Everybody: Geddy Lee! 
[Dave snaps photo]


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I have it on DVD too. I bought the week it came out. I had to.


----------



## Groff (Oct 31, 2007)

"...And then people will look up to us and say, Way to go FAG."



Favorite quote from the movie.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 31, 2007)

"We're dicks! We're reckless, arrogant, stupid dicks. And the Film Actors Guild are pussies. And Kim Jong Il is an asshole. Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes: assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!"


----------



## DrSmaggs (Oct 31, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think i require audio proof of this



I'll see if we have a way to record a jam or two... it's funny, because Jason just repeats the lick my butt and suck on my balls part, I think...

We've never played the entire song... just the first verse and chorus main riffs


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 31, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dirka Dirka, Allah Jihad.



Sherpa sherpa mohamed jihad   
This is a must have Film


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


> I'll see if we have a way to record a jam or two... it's funny, because Jason just repeats the lick my butt and suck on my balls part, I think...
> 
> We've never played the entire song... just the first verse and chorus main riffs



Well then, learn the whole song, do it in your own style, and hit the studio


----------



## DrSmaggs (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah! I want to do it, but I wonder if we could play it live and get good response LOL


----------



## Ken (Nov 1, 2007)

rye can't peopre be more interrigent, rike me? I'm.... so ronery.

and, of course,

"maaattt Daaaammon"


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 1, 2007)

Pearl Harbour sucks, and I deem this thread true


----------



## audibleE (Nov 1, 2007)

"I'll have sex with you if you promise me you'll never die?"

...pause...

"I WILL NEVER DIE."

_cue music: "Only a woman, can make me feel this way..."_

_Cue face pissing and face shitting..._

and cut.... that's a wrap people. We got some great performance people. Good work, way to keep your heads on a swivel.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 1, 2007)

Best sex scene ever.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Nov 2, 2007)

AAhhhh, OF COURSE! Durkadurkastan


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 2, 2007)

'Take that Hans Brix you butt-fucking sonuvabitch!!!'


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


> I wonder if we could play it live



"Could" and "Will" are two very different words.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Nov 5, 2007)

It would be funny as hell... but not practical


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just found out that the guy who does Alec Baldwin's voice is also responsible for the voice of this guy:


----------



## Choop (Nov 19, 2007)

I love this movie...

"It's me! It's me!"

"Looks like he's saying..'Kiss me, kiss me'..."

"SMART-ASS MOTHERFUCKER!"


----------

